# Need help identifying a faucet



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Any ideas?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> Any ideas?


Looks just like
my Uncle Bill! :clap:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks like Uncle Bill just saw Aunt Nancy in a bikini!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

It's either an older Crane or Central Brass slant back faucet. They are no longer made, but you may be able to get parts for it. The Faucet Shop on the north side of Chicago may be able to help.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Central Brass made some like this? Never saw one. Crane parts can be hard to find for this faucet.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*It's Herbie the love bug, reincarnated as a bathroom fixture.*
*Call Disney for spare parts.*


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

22rifle said:


> Central Brass made some like this? Never saw one. Crane parts can be hard to find for this faucet.


The parts needed to fix the faucet in that picture are going to cost 3X what the replacement cost of a wall hung lav is.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

So what is wrong with it?


----------



## anvil1029 (Apr 17, 2008)

*that faucet..*

is a crane. dial-eze . parts should be no problem, adial-eze kit has everything, cork, handle adapter, etc. really pretty common. in my opinion, one of the best ever made.


----------

